# Boxers or Briefs?



## yummynbeefy (Apr 18, 2010)

the age old question

discuss


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 18, 2010)

boxers hands down :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Boxer briefs.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Boxer briefs.



*gasp* there is no such thing!!! xP


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Neither, I'm a feral.


----------



## Tokalu (Apr 18, 2010)

neither =P


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Tokalu said:


> neither =P



Are you a feral too?


----------



## Tokalu (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Are you a feral too?



No, but I like wearing loincloth


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 18, 2010)

Women's underwear.

Nah not really, boxers or boxer-briefs.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Women's underwear.
> 
> Nah not really, boxers or boxer-briefs.



I'd like to see a lombax wearing Women's underwear *murr*


*slaps himself for saying that* lol


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Tokalu said:


> No, but I like wearing loincloth



o:
Feral with a loincloth?
That would be cute ^^
Say, what species are you anyway?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I'd like to see a lombax wearing Women's underwear *murr*
> 
> 
> *slaps himself for saying that* lol



In that case, I have something you may like, over PM.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> In that case, I have something you may like, over PM.



Do it :3


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I'd like to see a lombax wearing Women's underwear *murr*



You just ruined one of my favorite video game characters


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> You just ruined one of my favorite video game characters



Welcome to da interbutt :V


----------



## Tokalu (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> o:
> Feral with a loincloth?
> That would be cute ^^
> Say, what species are you anyway?



lol not feral, anthro, and undefined species. I change between Fox, Skunk, Squirrel, and Otter


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Welcome to da interbutt :V



Yeah, Rule 34 >:C


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I'd like to see a lombax wearing Women's underwear *murr*
> 
> 
> *slaps himself for saying that* lol



I hate you Shaui. Because now I would too.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Tokalu said:


> lol not feral, anthro, and undefined species. I change between Fox, Skunk, Squirrel, and Otter



OMG FOX, I think that's cute ^//^


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 18, 2010)

Neither.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

one in for boxers :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 18, 2010)

Briefs.  Boxer-briefs are a close second.


----------



## Melo (Apr 18, 2010)

Boxers.

I have such a colorful, interesting variety of boxers.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 18, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> You just ruined one of my favorite video game characters


*facepaws* that happened to me long time ago TT.TT many disney characters and all, including the lombax DX


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> *facepaws* that happened to me long time ago TT.TT many disney characters and all, including the lombax DX



Once again, I welcome somebody to da interbuttz :V


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 18, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> *facepaws* that happened to me long time ago TT.TT many disney characters and all, including the lombax DX



Yeah, I know, rule 34's a bitch.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Once again, I welcome somebody to da interbuttz :V


Is it bad the first part of that sentence I noticed was "buttz"? :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Boxer briefs, I like my junk gathered in one spot.
_ lolcrotchbulge_.


----------



## Melo (Apr 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Boxer briefs, I like my junk gathered in one spot.



Not fun on a hot, summer day.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Not fun on a hot, summer day.


 -shrug- Before that becomes an issue I tend to sweat elsewhere first.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -shrug- Before that becomes an issue I tend to sweat elsewhere first.



you sweat like a lighted candle? D:


----------



## Melo (Apr 18, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> you sweat like a lighted candle? D:



Interesting analogy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> you sweat like a lighted candle? D:


 armpits dude.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 18, 2010)

Commando. 

I may be old, but I don't need a nut-bra.  (semi-NSFW)


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 18, 2010)

Boxer briefs


----------



## Melo (Apr 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Commando.
> 
> I may be old, but I don't need a nut-bra.  (semi-NSFW)



That just means you're not old yet. :]


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 18, 2010)

Breifs
really, really need that support


----------



## CFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxer briefs FTW! :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2010)

REAL MEN DON'T WEAR TIGHTY WHITIES! 

REAL MEN WEAR _*BOXERS!!!!!

 *_Also, I would go commando, but that would be bad because

1. I have a small waist and sag... a lot... 

And more importantly

2. Jeans + No underwear + Jewish boy = pain.


----------



## Melo (Apr 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> REAL MEN DON'T WEAR TIGHTY WHITIES!
> 
> REAL MEN WEAR _*BOXERS!!!!! *_



Your caps may be loud, but they are loud and true.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 19, 2010)

Who the hell wears underwear anymore?


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

Underwear is too confining. 

And it squeezes sometimes. ><


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxers.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

I sleep in boxers...does that count?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

YEs


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, am I too late to "Inb4'Depends'?" 

If not, INB4 "Depends."


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> YEs



Awesome!.  Then I will wear my Toronto Maple Leafs boxers proudly to bed.

G'night everybody!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Awesome!.  Then I will wear my Toronto Maple Leafs boxers proudly to bed.
> 
> G'night everybody!


 -Twitches- Leafs?


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 19, 2010)

Faris said:


> Underwear is too confining.
> 
> And it squeezes sometimes. ><



I have this problem with all underwear, especially it squeezing my legs to the point where it hurts.


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> I have this problem with all underwear, especially it squeezing my legs to the point where it hurts.



Buy a bigger size and looser underwear?


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Buy a bigger size and looser underwear?



It still gets wound up inside my pants.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -Twitches- Leafs?



Yes, Da Leafs.  I live near Toronto, dude. 

We got the cup 40 years ago, and we'll do it again, dammit!


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 19, 2010)

underwear is for losers :V


----------



## zesty (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxer briefs look nicer, imo.



CAThulu said:


> Yes, Da Leafs.  I live near Toronto, dude.
> 
> We got the cup 40 years ago, and we'll do it again, dammit!



Woo!  Go Leafs!


----------



## JMAA (Apr 19, 2010)

Freeballin'
http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/b/3/18/106/18106141_William_Murderface.jpg

In Switzerland, the underwear are for gays in a fetish way; the fashion is freeballing.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 19, 2010)

I like boxer-briefs; plenty of breathing room, and they stop your nuts from swinging around.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 19, 2010)

Briefs, followed closely by Boxer-Briefs. I dislike the feel of Boxers now for some odd reason.


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2010)

Freeball. Boxer Briefs are their own, separate article of clothing. They're for chillin, or goin out to the smokepit.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 19, 2010)

I have no real preference. Usualy briefs or boxers over the combo.




Shaui said:


> I'd like to see a lombax wearing Women's underwear *murr*


 
Wouldnt we all.




Darkwing said:


> You just ruined one of my favorite video game characters


 
Not for me. Made me even like it more


----------



## Issashu (Apr 19, 2010)

Cotton boxers anytime. Don't like any tight feeling down there


----------



## Chmat (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxers win anyday


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 19, 2010)

freeballing seems like It'd hurt :x


----------



## xcliber (Apr 19, 2010)

Meh, tough call. I prefer briefs because I don't like my stuff swinging around while I walk. I wore boxers for a while during highschool just so I wouldn't be made fun of for wearing tighty whities. I finally found boxer briefs to be a nice compromise. I still prefer briefs though.


----------



## Revy (Apr 19, 2010)

boxers for everyday wear, briefs when i feel like being sexy.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 19, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Awesome!.  Then I will wear my Toronto Maple Leafs boxers proudly to bed.



The Leafs are out....taken them off! :razz:

*Golf Leafs Golf!*


----------



## jackojock (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxers most definitly, lotsa space andcomfy to wear :3


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> freeballing seems like It'd hurt :x



uh?... Your doing it wrong?!?


I wear boxer briefs.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxers.

I need all the available space I can get. :V


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxers.  I used to wear just briefs, but they got too tight and my dick kept falling out :I.  Too bad briefs are sexier :3


----------



## xcliber (Apr 19, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Boxers. I used to wear just briefs, but they got too tight and my dick kept falling out :I. Too bad briefs are sexier :3


 
I don't wanna know how your dick could possibly "fall out" of your tight underwear. I:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Yes, Da Leafs.  I live near Toronto, dude.
> 
> We got the cup 40 years ago, and we'll do it again, dammit!


Sens fan here, May not of gotten the cup yet but when you are pumping out power-house lineups every year its just a matter of time.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 19, 2010)

Who wears underwear? Commando all the way!


----------



## Tamok123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxers. My babies need to breath.
l3


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 19, 2010)

Boxer briefs or boxers.
Briefs are ugly.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

thongs


----------



## xcliber (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> thongs


I was waiting for someone to say it! D:
shoulda inb4'd it...


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Neither. Aminuls don't wear clothes :3


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I don't wanna know how your dick could possibly "fall out" of your tight underwear. I:


 
Because it's too long when it's in its flaccid. 
Inb4stop talking about how big your dick is.
Seriously, I have to tuck it in between my legs and scrunch my thighs together to keep it from falling out :[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 19, 2010)

I like that they make girl-boxers now(?)

I have a super cute pair with pink owls and a button on the front.
OWLS. <3


----------



## Riley (Apr 19, 2010)

Briefs - boxers make it feel like I'm wearing another pair of pants under my jeans.

I'm so glad I stop and think before answering these types of questions on a furry forum.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 19, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> uh?... Your doing it wrong?!?
> 
> 
> I wear boxer briefs.



Things scrape a little down there with nothing on, you know? :S

..Never mind if you get a boner in less than sturdy pants rofl.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 19, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Because it's too long when it's in its flaccid.
> Seriously, I have to tuck it in between my legs and scrunch my thighs together to keep it from falling out :[


oh, murr


----------



## Liam (Apr 19, 2010)

Wait, since when were briefs a type of dog?


----------



## Onewing (Apr 19, 2010)

First one, then the other.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 19, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> they got too tight and my dick kept falling out :I.  Too bad briefs are sexier :3





Liam said:


> Wait, since when were briefs a type of dog?



You sick fuck. :[


----------



## Liam (Apr 19, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You sick fuck. :[


>Implying that I read the thread
Wait, you are the pervert for imagining such a connection.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Liam said:


> >Implying that I read the thread
> Wait, you are the pervert for imagining such a connection.



I can't help it. I have furry AIDS


----------



## CFox (Apr 19, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Boxers.  I used to wear just briefs, but they got too tight and my dick kept falling out :I.  Too bad briefs are sexier :3



I lol'ed hard.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Because it's too long when it's in its flaccid.
> Inb4stop talking about how big your dick is.
> Seriously, I have to tuck it in between my legs and scrunch my thighs together to keep it from falling out :[



wait

what


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 19, 2010)

Hoy cow, man, just get bigger briefs; it's not rocket science. 
Boxers are only good if you only sit on your ass most of the day...


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Hoy cow, man, just get bigger briefs; it's not rocket science.
> Boxers are only good if you only sit on your ass most of the day...



i wonder what everyone on FAF is doing right now...


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 19, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> i wonder what everyone on FAF is doing right now...



I'm jogging.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> The Leafs are out....taken them off! :razz:
> 
> *Golf Leafs Golf!*



The boxers stay on, because I can't grow a playoff beard.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh murr, you guys who are going commando (my favorite Ratchet game) may have the right idea. I'm trying it and this is actually pretty comfy. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

boxers


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 20, 2010)

boxers


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 20, 2010)

Panties.


----------



## Barak (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuuuuuuck Yeah....Boxer !!!!

What's best ?

Canadien of Montreal boxer !!!!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> thongs


 


Foxy_Boy said:


> Panties.


 
Havent tryed a thong yet but have panties.  
There actualy quite comfortable


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 20, 2010)

Hell yeah :3

Balls.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 20, 2010)

Boxorz. :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Panties.



I think guys wearing "women's" underwear is hot. :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh murr, you guys who are going commando (my favorite Ratchet game) may have the right idea. I'm trying it and this is actually pretty comfy. :3



Yeah, except those zippers....


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think guys wearing "women's" underwear is hot. :3



'Granny Panties' are not hot on anyone.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 20, 2010)

only ~14% voted for briefs? >:O
those are the best!


----------



## Viva (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> wait
> 
> what


 
Long story short, briefs don't go down my legs far enough


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> 'Granny Panties' are not hot on anyone.



That they are not.



VivaLaPh!va said:


> Long story short, briefs don't go down my legs far enough



Right, and I can't wear shorts because they don't go down far enough for me.


----------



## Viva (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and I can't wear shorts because they don't go down far enough for me.


 
Your mom doesn't go far enough down my legs >:V


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

Briefs. :x


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 22, 2010)

Boxers. Briefs tend to get themselves bunched up uncomfortably much more frequently, and they're harder to straighten out without drawing attention. Really doesn't help that they don't offer much room in the first place.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think guys wearing "women's" underwear is hot. :3


 
Exctaly. Like I i said earlier some are very comfy too :3
Tho i wouldnt know. Nope never.....


----------



## nanexis (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think guys wearing "women's" underwear is hot. :3



im with him on that panties. so i couldn't vote . boxers for me ride up and iv never used breifs *shrugs*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

I like wearing boxers to bed.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Studies have shown that men who wear boxers have a 13% higher sperm count than those who wear tidy-whites.

In am not making this up.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't wear underwear usually myself because I wear pants without zippers mostly.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Boxers are sexier. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 22, 2010)

Boxers.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Studies have shown that men who wear boxers have a 13% higher sperm count than those who wear tidy-whites.
> 
> In am not making this up.



Makes sense.  Better airflow keeps the testicles cooler which allows for better sperm production.

But then again who gives a shit about sperm count


----------



## nanexis (Apr 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Studies have shown that men who wear boxers have a 13% higher sperm count than those who wear tidy-whites.
> 
> In am not making this up.



than guys who wear panties have prolly a 27% lower count im guessing. but if ur wearing panties and a dude chances are your not with a girl.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 22, 2010)

sperm count = irrelivant


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

nanexis said:


> than guys who wear panties have prolly a 27% lower count im guessing. but if ur wearing panties and a dude chances are your not with a girl.



They need to do a study on this.  Just to be sure.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 22, 2010)

i hate the people who grab their crotch and walk around -___-


----------



## Viva (Apr 22, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> i hate the people who grab their crotch and walk around -___-



You do realize that you're insulting every African American who's ever lived, right?


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 22, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> You do realize that you're insulting every African American who's ever lived, right?



D: i don't think obama does!! :V


----------



## Viva (Apr 22, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> D: i don't think obama does!! :V



Well, not anymore.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 22, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Well, not anymore.



NO! he never did! >:V


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> NO! he never did! >:V



You've never watched Obama walk around before, have you? He does lots of weird stuff...


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> You've never watched Obama walk around before, have you? He does lots of weird stuff...



like win the nobel peace prize? DX


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> like win the nobel peace prize? DX



All I'll say is it involves canola oil, peanuts, and a zucchini.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 22, 2010)

Un-dur-war? what's that?


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 22, 2010)

What are under garnets?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

I wear underwear for formal occasions and exercise.  No reason otherwise


----------



## nanexis (Apr 22, 2010)

this guy knows how obama walks 
<---

i found him sitting outside the white house


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> i hate the people who grab their crotch and walk around -___-



GETCHO SWAG ON

I JUST LOOK IN THE MIRROR, SAY "WHAT'S UP"



VivaLaPh!va said:


> You do realize that you're insulting every African American who's ever lived, right?



That's racist ):

only the niggers do that


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

*COMMANDOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

Mostly briefs. I figure if I wear em tight I'll kill off my testicles and become infertile. No accidental pregnancies and it's cheaper than surgery! 

But I have boxerbriefs to.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Conker said:


> Mostly briefs. I figure if I wear em tight I'll kill off my testicles and become infertile. No accidental pregnancies and it's cheaper than surgery!



There's an easier way to do that. 

http://current.com/news/91563992_je...lover-s-testicles-off-with-her-bare-hands.htm


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

porn.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> porn.



Porn with boxers or briefs in 'em?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Why can't I see what people voted for?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 23, 2010)

boxer-briefs or commando.

boxers r too loose n briefs are uncomfortable.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 23, 2010)

Boxers.

No contest.


----------

